# A few 'complete Gaggia classic novice' questions



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I've recently discovered this forum, and bit the bullet and bought a Classic, which arrived this week, based on reviews and recommendations from this site.

I'm still in the process of getting the hang of it all and I have a few questions.

Firstly, when I initially turn on the machine how long should I leave it before using? I've read various times on here from 6 minutes to 30 minutes. The orange light (on the right) seems to go on and off again often. Is this normal?

Also, do you guys recommend i remove the small black plastic thingy from inside the portafilter?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes I would recommend at least 30mins for the temperature to stabilise (as well as it can on a Classic). Definitely remove the black plastic and get a normal basket assuming you have a grinder? If you are not freshly grinding freshly roasted beans you may actually want to keep it in.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I second that. If you are buying ground from a supermarket or even a roaster then keep the pressurised basket. If you have a decent grinder and grind your own beans then buy yourself an unpressurised filter basket. My warm up time is about 20-30 mins, leaving the portafilter loosely locked into the group to warm that up too.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

To be clear though Marc, if you are using the basket that came with the Classic then you need to leave the black widget in. If you buy a standard basket you must leave it out.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. At the moment I'm using ground coffee (I know, i know!) while I get the hang of using the machine and save up for a grinder. So I shall leave the black plastic thingy in for now. Using this coffee would explain why my results are not too great. For a while I had issues with the espresso filtering through (well over the recommended 25 seconds!) but having messed around with the tamping I'm getting a better flow, I'm pretty much just levelling and giving it a very light press. I guess this is to do with the grounds being very fine? (I'm using the Taylors 'espresso' coffee)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

MarcEvans said:


> Thanks for the advice. At the moment I'm using ground coffee (I know, i know!) while I get the hang of using the machine and save up for a grinder. So I shall leave the black plastic thingy in for now. Using this coffee would explain why my results are not too great. For a while I had issues with the espresso filtering through (well over the recommended 25 seconds!) but having messed around with the tamping I'm getting a better flow, I'm pretty much just levelling and giving it a very light press. I guess this is to do with the grounds being very fine? (I'm using the Taylors 'espresso' coffee)


Yeah, as you say getting it close to 25 seconds, you will be a bit hampered by the grind (not much you can do there) and the tamp pressure..

Sounds like you've got the right idea anyway..

Unfortunately, the pressurised widget/ground coffee is not going give you miracles

maybe consider buying a small hand grinder (porlex/hario) until you can get something shiny...about £20-£30


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

I was looking into getting a hand grinder, but was under the impression that they were a waste of time? So you're saying they are much better than buying my coffee already ground?


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

I use my Porlex Mini to grind small samples of beans with excellent results. The Porlex is well worth the £30 price tag.


----------



## warton (Jan 5, 2013)

from experience of using the pressurised baskets, I wouldn't worry if your shots are over 25 seconds. I'd only use that as a yardstick for non pressurised baskets, IMO.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Porlex is a good hand grinder. It will take you about 2-3 mins to grind a double shot, but you will get good results. Alternatively if you wait a little longer and look around you can get a decent grinder second hand for around £100 or less.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Just ordered a Porlex. I'll let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

And so my Porlex arrived today, and I've got my beans! I'll have to really force myself into waiting until the morning before I use it (Been drinking too many evening espresso's since I bought my Gaggia!

I've had a look around this forum but can't find a few small details, apologies in advance if the answers are right in front of my face!

As I don't have scales, roughly how full should I fill my (tall) porlex in order to make enough grounds for a double?

Does it matter which way I turn the handle?

I've read that two turns on the Porlex, from 'fully tight' is a good starting point for espresso?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

MarcEvans said:


> And so my Porlex arrived today, and I've got my beans! I'll have to really force myself into waiting until the morning before I use it (Been drinking too many evening espresso's since I bought my Gaggia!
> 
> I've had a look around this forum but can't find a few small details, apologies in advance if the answers are right in front of my face!
> 
> ...


Grind clockwise..

I would set it on the finest setting and see if it chokes your machine..

Make sure you keep all variables the same (tamp pressure, distribute, dry weight, wet weight), and just change the grind

Then you can back it off (1 click at a time) until you get where you want to be

Soz, i'm not sure about capacity on the tall


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Fill the Porlex to the top .... Nearly. Of course you can experiment with your quantity as you set your grinder. Best invest in a set of scale realy though. Only a fiver on Amazon.

Let us know how the hand grinding goes. However in the long run you need a good quality mechanical grinder.

The Porllex will still prove useful for testing small samples of beans. I also sometimes use novelty flavoured beans (for my Mrs!!) and the hand grinder is the only way to go then.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmmm, it seems I'm a bit stuck...again!

I'm trying to use the ground beans from my Porlex (set at two clicks from fully tight) and I've tried 4 or 5 times to get a decent espresso but either NOTHING at all comes through or a very very small amount. When I've gone back to using my pre ground stuff I get my usual, slightly too fast, espresso. (roughly 20 seconds for the 2 oz's). I've been reading on here and elsewhere that the distribution is very important so I've been using different methods WDT etc.

I'm a little bit confused because the pre ground stuff is a similar looking consistancy to the ground I get after using my Porlex.

For now I'm still using the portafilter that came with my Classic and I've left the small plastic thingy in there too.

For what its worth though my espresso and cappuccino is already better than 99% of the stuff I drink from coffee shops, but I want to get it even better!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're getting no flow then go coarser on the porlex and see what happens. Try another click.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

I think something is very wrong somewhere with my technique as a whole!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Perhaps a training session may be of assistance?

You'll be up and running in no time. Where are you based?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

MarcEvans said:


> Hmmm, it seems I'm a bit stuck...again!
> 
> I'm trying to use the ground beans from my Porlex (set at two clicks from fully tight) and I've tried 4 or 5 times to get a decent espresso but either NOTHING at all comes through or a very very small amount. When I've gone back to using my pre ground stuff I get my usual, slightly too fast, espresso. (roughly 20 seconds for the 2 oz's). I've been reading on here and elsewhere that the distribution is very important so I've been using different methods WDT etc.
> 
> ...


I think that's where the problem is. Pressurized portafilters require much less fine grinding. The small plastic thing creates high pressure in the basket of your portafilter without the need for a very fine grind.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I use the supplied portafilter without the plastic thingy?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

You don't happen to be the Marc Evans I know (the film director one) ?


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

MarcEvans said:


> Can I use the supplied portafilter without the plastic thingy?


You can but you run the risk of spraying coffee in all directions. The pressurised porta filter basket directs a jet of coffee out through a single hole in the bottom and the perfect crema (AKA plastic thingy) is supposed to make that perfect crema and dissipate some of the energy. For a fiver you can buy a proper basket and you wont need the plastic thingy and will soon be making better coffee full stop. .... certainly, that's what I found a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

RoloD - I'm afraid I'm not a famous film director!

series530 - Yes, I was just coming to that conclusion myself having read that the pressurised basket doesnt produce 'proper' crema.

Thanks everyone for your advice and patience.


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

My Porlex grinds properly for Espresso around 6 'clicks' from tight. Try to start from there.


----------

